# June



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I cannot believe it's June1... where does the time go???


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I cannot believe it's June1... where does the time go???



For once thats a good thing.....10 days and counting till I come back and get the keys to my flat


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

jojo2005 said:


> For once thats a good thing.....10 days and counting till I come back and get the keys to my flat


Hi Jojo,
But your well excited! 
I'm also happy this year is flying by, holiday in oct!!


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Jojo,
> But your well excited!
> I'm also happy this year is flying by, holiday in oct!!


Yes I am soooo excited - especially with the dreary weather we are having. lol. Bit nervous too as I will be going alone this time and planning to do some shopping for the flat! That should be interesting. It'll be the third trip this year so after that I won't be able to go back until the autumn - perhaps I will be there in October too. Are you Hurghada bound?


----------

